# Filter Media



## nybraby (11 Feb 2014)

Looking for some help on what filter media to put into my  ADA Super Jet ES-600, this is a filter I had in the states which I'm looking to use as I get back into the hobby. Yes I'm one of those who put a ton of stuff never new how it all worked had poor results and have had the tank and gear in my garage since moving back 4 years ago !

I need to get some filter media but as I probably need 6 litres of it wondered what the best option is so far I have found the below, question really is are some better than the others ?

1. ADA Bio Rio is £26 for 2 litres
2. Sera Siporax is  £14 for a litre.
3. Eheim Pro substrate £55 for 5 litres


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Feb 2014)

Hello,
You will be wasting time, energy and money buying overpriced media, especially in a planted tank. Review the thread bio media for fluval 305 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers,


----------



## NatureBoy (11 Feb 2014)

expanded clay pellets like the type used in hydroponic systems are awesome, and almost identical to Eheim subtrat pro. I use Canna Humidity Level for Plants controlled with CANNA Aqua Clay Pebbles | CANNA UK, as they are hard wearing but hortaag is also good. Alfagrog is a similar, cheap and equally effective media, perhaps closer to the pumice (bio rio) that Amano uses. I now only use biological filtration, no floss, no purigen nothing but expanded clay pellets in every compartment.


----------



## nybraby (11 Feb 2014)

Thanks, ceg I can't seem to find scrubbies or pot scrubbers other than stainless steel ones ay idea what the actual name is ?


----------



## DTL (11 Feb 2014)

EBay is your friend


----------



## nybraby (12 Feb 2014)

Thanks for this, I have sent the wife to pound land first !


----------



## ivydree (12 Feb 2014)

This is just mind blowing! So basically, we just put Pot Scrubber in our filters and this is it!
Foam? Anything else?

They lied!!!!! They lied to us... :'(

This forum is just mindblowing.... I'm going from one surprise to another....

PS: What do you mean chopped? just cutting it in multiple small pieces?


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Feb 2014)

Yes cut up anything you want. The more you cut them up the more surface are you generate. Foam, nylon, anything that won't degrade in water or that that is not toxic. Bacteria kill more people than wars. They are not hard to grow. You have to make special effort to keep them from growing out of control. That's why there are entire aisles filled with anti-bacterial products at Tesco. This is not mindblowing at all. What's mindblowing is that people spend money to buy "starter" bacteria when they setup a tank, and all the while there are gazillions of them right out in the garden, or in their house plant pots.

The Matrix is all around us. You can see it when you go to church, when you pay your taxes.....even now in this very room.
It is the world that has been pulled over your eyes to blind you from the truth....

Cheers,


----------



## James O (12 Feb 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> The Matrix is all around us. You can see it when you go to church, when you pay your taxes.....even now in this very room.
> It is the world that has been pulled over your eyes to blind you from the truth....



Go on, take the red pill......


----------



## nybraby (22 Feb 2014)

I bought these pot scrubbers but didn't pay attention to how many I ordered and the fact it was but 2 get one free. I now have 22 packets of them they do clean pots well thought !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivydree (24 Feb 2014)

Grrrr Can seem to find plastic ones in France....


----------



## nybraby (24 Feb 2014)

Send me a pm I'm happy to post you a couple of packs they weigh nothing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivydree (24 Feb 2014)

nybraby said:


> Send me a pm I'm happy to post you a couple of packs they weigh nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I just fell in love! 

PM sent!


----------



## James O (26 Feb 2014)

Found these at bargain shop - £1.29 for 12.....I bought 4 packs


----------



## RossMartin (7 May 2014)

Stupid question... I assume you keep the media trays in?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (8 May 2014)

I think the trays are used just to separate media types and make cleaning easier.

I stack two scrubbies in the middle then slot five around them, stack another two in the middle then slot.......I do this for 4 layers in my eheim classic 250 which leaves 3cm of clear water at the top.


----------



## Adam humphries (14 Jul 2014)

Wow was going to buy some more eheim media ...not now eBay here I come ..


----------

